

Two Kinds of People at Work - Pipesapp
http://blog.pipesapp.com/two-kinds-of-people-at-work/

======
msie
Obviously some pointy-haired boss wrote this post. Big turnoff for me. How is
this related to their product - which I am not interested in anymore.

